# Soll man "auf goldenen schwingen jetzt auserhalb der Taverne weiterführen?



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

Naja, steht oben...meine Frage:
Sollte man nen neuen thread für das neue Szenario erstellen?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

Nö, wieso denn? Ich komm ja wieder rein^^

Bei sowas muss man nicht gleich angst haben, jemand macht den Thread kaputt.


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

hatte ich auch nicht^^nö, wollte nurt wissen ob man, da sich die story doch jetzt eher auf ein anderes Gebiet verlagert vielleicht auch woanders schreiben soll^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte gedacht kurz danach zurückzukommen, aber da waren manche mit der Verfolgung schneller XD


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

btw wenn wir uns alle auf Skype treffen würden, wärs ja fast lustiger,oder?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

habe kein skype, habe nur xFire^^


----------



## Dweencore (17. Juli 2010)

Bei so spannenden Geschichten ist es ja glatt schade dass ich nicht in ''Auf goldenen Schwingen''bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

xFire? Wattndatt?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

xFire ist das magerste Chatprogramm das ich kenne. Alle Funktionen, die es braucht, ansonsten kein schnickschnack.
Und es hat den Vorteil, dass man es selbst ingame benutzten kann. Stell dir vor du bist in WoW oder einem anderen
Spiel, und kannst ohne auf den Desktop zu gehen das Programm benutzten.
Zum anderen sehen alle, die auch gerade on sind, welches Spiel du im Moment offen hast.


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

hab skype, gebs aber nur ungern weiter...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

Ich lade es mal runter... aber ab Morgen Nachmittag darf ich es nochmal runterladen...
*auf die Problematik hinweis, mehrere Rechner zu haben*


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

jo, ich habe morgen...besseres zutun, bin bei einer freundin, könnt mich aber gerne schon adden, heiße Simpley, komme aus Eritrea


----------

